# Value of Mathews?



## BigGame734

I'm looking at buying a used Mathews Outback off of a guy. Just curious of what would be considered a good price? It's in great shape and comes fully equipped with everything from the rest, sights, case, arrows and rage broad heads. What would you say a good price would be?


----------



## KalamazooKid

$250 - $300 if everything in good shape.


----------



## STG8008

I wouldn't pay more than $300


----------



## ArrowFlinger

ebay has them posted between 250-350. Whether that is market price or wishful thinking, I am not sure. Do you really know this guy and how he cares for his equipment, then if he takes close to 250-350, then it would be a good deal. Just make sure you find out the last time it was restrung. That can add another $100, when it is time for new strings.


----------



## BigGame734

Wow, even with all the extras? Only $350 huh?


----------



## STG8008

The Outback was made from 2004-2007, What type of sight and rest? Higher end products?


----------



## Chevyguy28

Yeah it all depends on what it comes equipped with and the condition of the equipment. I wouldn't pay more than 200 for a bare outback. Even then it would have to have a brand new string and cables and be in mint condition. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42

Just scrap the idea and get a mans bow 
Matthews are overpriced..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigGame734

Matthews Outback Compound Bow in Realtree Hardwood HD Camo. 29" Draw Length. 

Comes with the following:

(7) Easton Carbon Arrows
(3) Blade Rage Broadheads
Kwikee Quiver
Tru-Glo Sights
Drop Away Rest
Tru Fire Release
Hard Carrying Case with Foam Eggshell Lining


----------



## Martian

used bows do not really bring that much money, and the problem with a bow package, is I guarantee, you ,some of the package, or most of the package is stuff you won't use, so I would offer a bare bow price, and not much more. I still shoot an outback, it is a good bow ,but a few posts back, strigns will cost you $100.The " stuff" really has no value in my opinion. I kow a lots of guys ,selling used bows, clean out their "extras" to make bow more attractive. Offer $200 bare, no more than $250. In a couple years it will still be worth $200. not trying to beat him up, but buy it with the intention of when you sell it , you will recover most your money.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Outbacks are considered by many to be one of the best bows Mathews ever made. They were produced before Pope and Young changed their rules to allow bows with over 65% letoff, so they have an adjustable letoff, which they discontinued from the Switchback on. Many bowhunters like that feature. Outbacks are also one of the smoothest pulling bows ever made and they were considered fast for their time. Many bowhunters with shoulder problems favor this style of bow, which is not offered with modern bows. Also, Outbacks were known to be one of the straightest shooting bows made (easily tuneable to shoot bullet holes through paper and they hold their tune). They will shoot fixed blade heads like field points better than most modern bows, which a lot of hunters like. For these reasons and more, Outbacks really hold their resale value. If you do some research, most Outbacks are selling for around $350 bare. If you can get one accessorized for that price, then it's a good deal.


----------



## glockman55

I agree with no more than $200. Tell him to see what they'll give him on a trade in...( $50.)..


----------



## Nolan3387

If you do some research said:


> I completely agree... If you look on craigslist, ebay, and archerytalk they are going for this rate. You guys who are looking on ebay need to "add to watch list", and when it ends go in your account and see how much it actually sold for. The last hour or less is when the price takes off. Not to mention the fact that the "bid" on ebay is not necessarily the highest bid. If a $100 bow has 0 bids I can put my bid in for $200, and the main screen will just 1 bid for $100, and if no one else bids then I win for $100. If someone else bids $125, they will immediately be given a screen that says they are not the highest bidder. They would have to enter a bid higher than $200 to get the item. Confusing, but the bid price rarely reflects what the highest bid actually is.
> I really don't know why some of you think you can get an outback for $200 or less...if you do I would like to know where For $200 you can barely get the OLD mathews bows from the 90's that have the older camo pattern and no harmonic dampeners.


----------



## glockman55

Didn't say I could get one for $200. I said that's all I would pay..Why do you think Ammo has doubled in price? They sell it for what some will pay.:evil:


----------



## Trophy Specialist

You would be lucky to find an MQ1 for $200, because even those old bows still have a following. My brother has one and he won't even consider getting a new bow. My guess is that he can out shoot 99.9% of the members on here who have newer bows (he shoots 3D comps regularly year round). I'm not sure if the newer Mathews bows will retain their value like the old ones have.


----------



## MossyHorns

Two years ago I sold my MQ1 for $275. I sold it with an older Trophy Ridge sight, NAP non-drop away rest, and 8 arrows. Mathews bows have a very good resale value on most models.


----------



## glockman55

I feel the same way about my Legacy, I've replaced a few bushings, string/cable and will never get rid of it.. They're built to last forever..


----------



## Trophy Specialist

glockman55 said:


> I feel the same way about my Legacy, I've replaced a few bushings, string/cable and will never get rid of it.. They're built to last forever..


Yup.

There is a following for the Legacy for sure. I know of at least one top tournament archer that still uses a Legacy for target and hunting. I wouldn't be surprised to see some of the older Mathews bows going up in value with the modern trend in bows going the way it is. Straight shooting accuracy from a smooth drawing bow seem to be secondary thoughts from many bow designers these days.


----------



## Nolan3387

Legacys go for around $300. I tried to get one for about 6 months and that was about as close as I could get to getting one. I watched a handful on ebay and that was about where they all were selling at once the final bid was closed and shipping was calculated. Even the ones on craigslist hover around that price. If you want a cheap mathews Archerytalk classifieds are the way to go. I got a very nice LX with dropaway rest, truglo sight, and detachable quiver for $170 shipped. It took me awhile to find a great deal (and a little beating up the seller :lol, but I finally scored.


----------



## slice a life archery

$350 with all accessories is a good price. If you don't like the accessories put them on ebay.

Ed


----------



## varminthunter

in my opinion you will be butthurt to pay over 300. the resale on the listed accesseries probably wont get you much. Doesnt look like expensive high end stuff. Just my thoughts. Im sure the seller thinks its all gold plated though. Dont just buy the first one you come across, there are tons of used bows out there try shooting some and see what fits you.


----------



## glockman55

Maybe I'm just old and cheap, but I don't see that kinda value in used Bows. Guns is a different story but a Bow is more of a fitted, personal thing to me. I guess if you could shoot it and it fit you then pay what you think, I know what they offer you on a trade and if you wait and look around you'll a much better deal..To each their own.. Good Luck


----------



## Bullrush

$300 is a good price, but plan on getting new stuff that suits you. I bought a dxt and ended up getting new sights, and a rest. The arrows and broadheads have a value but don't get caught up on the package.

Buddy has an outback and loves it, bought a new Z7 and says it doesn't compare to his outback.

You hear the same from switchback shooters.

If it has been cared for is the question.

Mark

team cluck commanders 2013


----------

